# Sling Carrier



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Does anyone have a sling type carrier? What brand and do you like it? I am looking for one for Sophie. I've seen a few cute ones but I want one that will be comfortable for her and me!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have been thinking about getting a Fundle. I've heard great things about them.

Dog Carriers, Cat Carriers, Pet Carrier, Pet Slings, Fundle - Pink Puppy

I love my Happy Tails stroller, but there are places you can't take a stroller. I have a couple of the traditional style dog carriers, but they just aren't very comfortable for Lady or me.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Marj I was looking at the fundle too but that's a lot of $$ to spend without hearing some reviews on it first. I am worried about the way that the top is made with those two foam sides that it would make her hot. Maybe not? 

I'm in the market for one because I have a VERY spoiled pup who likes to be held a lot. I think she likes to be on everyone else's level because she is so tiny so in my arms is where she likes to be where she can see everything! A purse type carrier is good when we are going out for a little while but I think that the sling would be better because your hands can be free. With the purse carrier I always have one hand holding the straps because I'm afraid it will slip off my shoulder and she will fall.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I like this one too. It's cute. Does anyone have it?Camo Carrier Sling - CHA


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that Pat bought one for Ava when she first got her. Don't remember the brand, but I would pm her.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have one from www.pawpoose.com and I like it very much. Hunter also likes it. If you click on the link to his blog below and search for sling you will see our post. Leslie (Wooflife) sells them and can probably also give you a lot of assistance with them!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a Fundle. Nikki likes it a lot. It's very comfortable for her. The one thing I DON'T like about it is it is not discreet for going unnoticed, but otherwise, it's a great little sling bag and comfy across the body.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I have a Fundle. Nikki likes it a lot. It's very comfortable for her. The one thing I DON'T like about it is it is not discreet for going unnoticed, but otherwise, it's a great little sling bag and comfy across the body.


What size did you get for Nikki? Lady is 7.5 pounds so she should need the standard size, but I have heard they run big.

I don't care about it not being discreet. I don't take Lady anywhere she is not welcome.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I have two....and I love both of them.

I have this one from Ruff Ruff Couture: Royal Sweet Treat Snuggle Sack - RUF

and this one by Susan Lanci: https://www.gwlittle.com/product/cuddle_carrier/Susan_Lanci_dog_carriers


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

[/QUOTE=jenniferhope423;1777422]Marj I was looking at the fundle too but that's a lot of $$ to spend without hearing some reviews on it first. *I am worried about the way that the top is made with those two foam sides that it would make her hot. Maybe not? *

I'm in the market for one because I have a VERY spoiled pup who likes to be held a lot. I think she likes to be on everyone else's level because she is so tiny so in my arms is where she likes to be where she can see everything! A purse type carrier is good when we are going out for a little while but I think that the sling would be better because your hands can be free. *With the purse carrier I always have one hand holding the straps because I'm afraid it will slip off my shoulder and she will fall.[/*QUOTE]



I had that same issue with always holding the strap for fear the purse type carrier would slip off. 
Both arms would be busy holding the bag which gets uncomfy.
So that is the reason I bought Fundles. But I haven't tried them outside yet. Just getting the pups acclimated to them inside. And so far so good. I think they will be very useful.

I had that same thought about wondering if the Fundle would be warm, but living in Canada I thought that would be advantageous in the fall. (Not in the winter as they do not go outside in winter!)

I will be doing more practice Fundling with the pups and see if i can be more helpful about sizing. I have two dif sizes in the sacks.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> I like this one too. It's cute. Does anyone have it?Camo Carrier Sling - CHA


That sack is very cute.
I like camo & pink. 
But I know that the embellishment (pom-pons & buttons) on it 
would be to tempting for my pups to resist eating.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> What size did you get for Nikki? Lady is 7.5 pounds so she should need the standard size, but I have heard they run big.
> 
> I don't care about it not being discreet. I don't take Lady anywhere she is not welcome.



I got the standard size. 

The foam isn't hot at all as it is covered by the canvas.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Jennifer, 
I have a Fundle and wouldn't recommend it for Sophie - it's quite big. I have one of the Ruff Ruff couture ones that Melissa linked to and would recommend that. Just fold up a little blankie for bottom padding and height.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Ashley! I was worried about her being too tiny for it and not being able to see out. Do you think that the Snuggle Sack would be too hot to use in the summer?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I believe Nanci who has little Baby has a Fundle and has posted pics in the past. If you chat with her on FB you might get her to post some pics.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Brit! I'm going to ask her if I can find her on FB.


----------

